# Wolves in Lower Peninsula?



## QuakrTrakr

While doing a little scouting yesterday on our property in Arenac County I came across some old prints in the snow. They were huge. I measured them 5"x 4" wide. They were on a heavily used deer run. Are there wolves in the lower peninsula? Or was this just a very big dog. There were only a couple tracks I could find so I couldn't see any pattern to them.


----------



## Blueump

Yes there are:
http://www.bricabrackorner.com/Michigan Wolves.htm
http://www.physorg.com/news94482985.html

...and the DNR is asking for information:

_Contact: Brian Mastenbrook 989-732-3541, ext. 5430 
Agency: Natural Resources 



February 14, 2008
Department of Natural Resources wildlife officials today announced the DNR will conduct a survey in the northern Lower Peninsula now through March 10 to detect the presence of gray wolves in this part of the state.

"The goal of the survey is to verify the presence of wolves both in the area where we previously confirmed tracks and detect new occurrences in other parts of the region," said DNR Wildlife Biologist Brian Mastenbrook.

Wolves began naturally returning to the Michigan's Upper Peninsula via Canada and Wisconsin in the early 1990s. Today, the U.P. is home to at least 500 wolves. Following the accidental killing of a wolf in Presque Isle County in 2004, the DNR also confirmed two other gray wolves in the northern Lower Peninsula in 2005. 

The DNR is asking the public to report any sightings of wolves or tracks they believe were made by wolves from mid-February through mid-March to the DNR Gaylord office at (989) 732-3541, ext. 5901. 

Mastenbrook said this year there will be a targeted search approach. Survey teams will be searching areas where there have been one or more public observations. Sightings from earlier in the year will be considered but sightings during the survey period will be especially important. Given the low probability that tracks will be found, public reports are very important in helping the DNR identify potential wolf locations. 

"If the public finds anything related to wolves, we are encouraging them to preserve the physical evidence or take photographs, and then contact us as soon as possible so that we can follow up with field investigations," Mastenbrook said.

The DNR is partnering in this survey effort with USDA Wildlife Services, Central Michigan University and the Little Traverse Bay Band of Odawa Indians._


----------



## Nimrod1

There have been persistant stories for years, of sightings and such. A few years back, 3 or 4, there was a wolf trapped near Alpena that got turned over to the DNR. That was the turning point for the DNR, they had always stated that there were no wolves in the lower, now they don't believe there are many.

I few years back I had an experience in the lower, that if it had taken place in the UP or Canada, I would tell you I saw a wolf. Since it took place in the lower, I say I think I saw a wolf.


----------



## Nimrod1

Looks like Blueump has it covered!


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Interesting. Hmm. I took pictures of the tracks. I'll post them when I can get to my camera.


----------



## dja05

I though I herd of a pair crossing on the ice to the lower a couple of years back. I believe one was radio collared but they crossed back to the U.P. before ice out.


----------



## Zorba

Wolves, coyotes, and dogs all have the same track.... In order for it to be a wolve, the track has to have a front paw print of 4" or more across... I'm not saying that a wolve would'nt make a track smaller.. It would be very rare for a coyotes to make a front paw track in excess of 4".. Only a very large dog would make a 4" or greater also...You also have to look at the area you are at... Is it possible for a large dog such as a St. Bernard to be around??? I had a big 100lb. lab that had a 3" front paw print... Let that help you put it in perspective.


----------



## MEL

Old prints in the snow.
Im sure we all know what can happen to old prints in the snow, right.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

MEL said:


> Old prints in the snow.
> Im sure we all know what can happen to old prints in the snow, right.


Actually it's more like ice. The snow had melted and refroze. I'll post the pictures later.


----------



## Mickey Finn

This link might help. Each canine has a unique track. 
http://web.me.com/jonahwy/Tracking/Mammal_Tracks/Pages/Canine_Tracks.html


----------



## MEL

QuakrTrakr said:


> Actually it's more like ice. The snow had melted and refroze. I'll post the pictures later.


 
That coule be even worse than snow


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Mickey Finn said:


> This link might help. Each canine has a unique track.
> http://web.me.com/jonahwy/Tracking/Mammal_Tracks/Pages/Canine_Tracks.html


What got me was the size of them. There are some houses relatively close by but I don't think there is a dog that large in the area.


----------



## boddah4

This has me intrigued since I live and hunt in Arenac county. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## big show

They are in Iosco county


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt

Please post a pic. I have seen many wolf tracks and I am interested to see what you have. I spent every weekend in winter of 2005 looking for tracks in NLP. If it was on a trail, you should have seen several tracks. Wolves tend to walk in straight lines. If there was a lot of wandering, it was probably a dog. Next time back track it as far as you can and see if you can find a scat or something to confirm what made the track. I'm not doubting the presence of wolves in the Northern lower, but finding a wolf track around there would be a rare treat.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Zorba,

Good post on the size of a mature wolf track, although there are a fair number of wolves in the U.P. in the 70 to 90 lbs. range. Their track is smaller than the 4 inches you described.


----------



## neil duffey

i cant tell you for a fact that iv seen plenty of tracks in the thompson state forest in presquel/alpena... we turkey hunt deep in that area and we came across some huge tracks! huge! i put my 3 1/2 inch heavy shot shell across it and it was still a good inch, inch and half wider than that. i figured nah, just a bull mastif or something... people walk these trails. my cousin said dude, were 4 miles back from the road... no one walks their dog this deep. we walked a little more up the trail and came to a pile of crap the size of two of my fist's and it was extremely furry... at that point i turned and started to walk back to the road. we talked to my teaher(i was living in the area going to taxidermy school that year) about it and he said w/ out a doubt it was wolf. they have heard stories of sightings for about the last 8 years up there...


----------



## Redjay

neil duffey said:


> i cant tell you for a fact that iv seen plenty of tracks in the thompson state forest in presquel/alpena... we turkey hunt deep in that area and we came across some huge tracks! huge! i put my 3 1/2 inch heavy shot shell across it and it was still a good inch, inch and half wider than that. i figured nah, just a bull mastif or something... people walk these trails. my cousin said dude, were 4 miles back from the road... no one walks their dog this deep. we walked a little more up the trail and came to a pile of crap the size of two of my fist's and it was extremely furry... at that point i turned and started to walk back to the road. we talked to my teaher(i was living in the area going to taxidermy school that year) about it and he said w/ out a doubt it was wolf. they have heard stories of sightings for about the last 8 years up there...




I have the same story, think it was 2001. Pigeon River country, at least two miles from a vehicle access. Huge tracks, horse sized pile of crap full of fur..

The previous year, driving in at dark to set camp, something (first instinct was a big dog..at least it ran like a dog) took off directly away from me down the two track. I started speeding up and it did too, at one point I glanced at the speedometer and I was going between 35 and 40 mph (and the dog like creature was at least pacing if not pulling away) when it dived up a little two track coming down and then disappeared in the woods. When it turned left (more broadside), all I know is it was no coyote..I've seen a bunch and was lucky enough to take one a little over 10 years ago...I'd even be convinced it was a BIG shepherd/husky mix or something like that but in this area of the forest there are NO houses for at least three miles as the crow flies.

Told the DNR about both instances and both times was basically told I couldn't tell a coyote from a collie:lol:

This is in the area of 5-10 miles north of the Cheboygan-Otsego county line..

I believe the story, DNR didn't believe it from anyone until a trapper brought them a corpse


----------



## Spartan88

They are here.


----------



## S.NIEMI

I have a piece of property in between rogers city and Cheboygan. The Dnr told us 4 years ago they were going to access our piece and others for a wolf survey. Weve seen and heard one out there. Its black. and its not that scared. The difference between a wolf howl and a coyote howl are nowhere in comparison. One evening my yorkie dog joined in with the howl that I would assume was a couple hundred yards away.:yikes: Funny!
Oh and the Dnr put sighns out confirming wolves ARE in the area.


----------



## Swamp Monster

Like Mel insinuated, when snow melts, tracks hold shape yet get bigger. On a recent shed hunt, we found lots of giant whitetail tracks in old yet frozen snow. I'm not in anyway saying there are not Wolves in the lower, just saying that old tracks in snow are far to deceiving to be considered. I think it's possible.


----------



## Greekrukus

anyone think it could be the wolfman of michigan??? just a thought....


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

In Mikado as well.I seen tracks myself and the story made it into the Oscoda paper a week before I got there. No mistaking a wolf track once you've seen one.

Mitch


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Well here are the pictures. The tracks aren't as large as I remember, but still pretty big. I'm 6'2" and I have fairly large hands.


----------



## genietech

I deer hunt in a very remote section of the U.P. with a fairly high density of wolves. I have seen fresh wolf tracks (in my foot steps that I had made less than an hour before) along with many that are older. The size of a wolf track is HUGE. They make the track of my 90 lbs lab look like a rat dog. I always thought that I possably had seen wolf tracks before, but once I actually saw a set. you will never mistake them again. I am not bashing, but those track in the picture do not look near big enough to be a wolf. I do believe they are in the northern lower however.


----------



## JWICKLUND

The photo above looks like it could be a wolf track although it is more likely a coyote track that has been distored to look bigger by the melting snow.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Thanks guys. That's why I'm asking. I've never seen wolf tracks in the wild before. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## orion

I am sure you are looking at coyote tracks in those photos. But, its not much of an imagination stretch to believe wolves exist in the lower. That ice bridge between the two pennisulas is a real short trek for a wolf.


----------



## OSXer

I agree, looks like a coyote track that has become a little bigger and more distorted as the snow melted.


----------



## chris_kreiner

We found three sets of tracks in Antrim Cty that were definitely wolf tracks. It was a fresh snow the night before when we came across them. This was during Muzzleloading season about three years ago. I hate the thought of them things running around my deer woods.:yikes:


----------



## Filet N' Release

I saw what i believe to be 2 wolves last year on the northern side of alpena at one of my job sites... which is about a mile back in the woods.... I pulled up to the site and saw 2 HUGE what appeared to be wolves to me at the back side of the clearing
I grabbed my camera and took off after them tryin to get a good picture of them as they fled away from me... well i made it to the tree line then decided that chasing 2 (again what i believe to be) wolves into the woods wasnt in my best interest. So wether they were wild dogs.... yotes on steroids or wolves... they werent accustomed to people they made tracks as soon as my truck stopped and the door opened they werent hanging around

just cuz im new to the boards dont mark me down as a whack job just yet LOL


----------



## ridgewalker

The coyotes are thicker than fleas on a dog in Arenac County. They need thinning in a very big way. I have to watch my wife's dog when she is out so she doesn't become some 'yotes lunch. Right after the calves are born, watch the yotes out running around the circled up cows. I called my neighbor and he got 1 or 2 and then moved his cattle up to the barn close for the rest of the calving. The yotes still tried to get up there but in a closer perimeter, it was like playing ball for the cows:lol:! They moved out after another one dropped and the cattle had their fun. It is pretty bad when they are bold enough to come into a yard. I killed one a few years back they came into my yard when there were children playing outside. They are a real menace up here.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

ridgewalker said:


> The coyotes are thicker than fleas on a dog in Arenac County. They need thinning in a very big way. I have to watch my wife's dog when she is out so she doesn't become some 'yotes lunch. Right after the calves are born, watch the yotes out running around the circled up cows. I called my neighbor and he got 1 or 2 and then moved his cattle up to the barn close for the rest of the calving. The yotes still tried to get up there but in a closer perimeter, it was like playing ball for the cows:lol:! They moved out after another one dropped and the cattle had their fun. It is pretty bad when they are bold enough to come into a yard. I killed one a few years back they came into my yard when there were children playing outside. They are a real menace up here.


You know what's weird? I used to hear coyotes all the time and I haven't heard them at all in the last few months. Heck I don't remember hearing them during bow season.


----------



## SNAREMAN

I trapped a coyote for a land-owner in highland (se mi.)a couple year's back, that had walked right into the horse-barn while the owner's were doing chore's (day-light)a couple time's.The 2nd time they had a hard time running it off (did alot of growling,would'nt back-down)They can be pretty bold.


----------



## ridgewalker

or rabid and filled with mange, nothing to fool with; if they are not afraid of man there is a reason and they should be put down pronto!


----------



## Ol Mucky

I am no expert, but if your hand is proportionate to your height I would put that track in the 5 x 4 range.
That easily falls into a large wolf print.
As for the melting of snow making the print larger etc....not sure how to calculate how much that was actually a factor

My family rides snowmobiles in the LP. They don't have the internet or read the DNR newsletter, but they can tell you there are wolves in the LP.
Hear them, see them, etc.




QuakrTrakr said:


> Well here are the pictures. The tracks aren't as large as I remember, but still pretty big. I'm 6'2" and I have fairly large hands.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

I measured my hand. In the first picture from the tip of my thumb to the side of my hand is 5 1/2". My 4 fingers are 4" wide. I'm gonna pull the card from a trail cam in that area tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt

Doubtful...If you were 7 foot 2 maybe. Seems like us guys always want to say things are bigger than they really are.:lol:


----------



## IR john

Lansing, Mich. - 

In an effort to determine how many wolves live in Northern Michigan, the DNR is conducting a wolf survey of the area north of M-32, from Alpena to Cross Village.

DNR Wildlife Biologist Brian Mastenbrook heads up the operation, which is run out of the Gaylord Field Office. According to him, public participation is an integral part of the survey.

If the public finds anything related to wolves, we are encouraging them to preserve the physical evidence or take photographs, and then contact us as soon as possible, Mastenbrook said. 

The sooner survey teams are contacted the more likely that valuable information can be gathered at the site. 

To contact Mastenbrook or a member of his team with information about a wolf sighting call DNR Gaylord office at (989) 732-3541, ext. 5901.
Survey teams will be searching areas where there have been one or more public observations, added Mastenbrook. 

Distinguishing between a wolf a coyote can be very difficult, especially at a distance.

According to Mastenbrook, the average weight of a female wolf is between 55 and 80 pounds and a male weighs in between 70 and 95 pounds. Coyotes are significantly smaller, weighing between 20 and 40 pounds.

Though the large discrepancies in weight are easy to discern at close range, it is much more difficult at distance. At greater distance wolves are easier to identify by their longer legs and broad chest.

Even with all of the information at hand, it can still be difficult to identify a large coyote from a wolf, as was the case in 2004 when a Presque Isle County hunter accidentally shot a wolf he had mistaken for a coyote.
This accidental harvest prompted the 2005 northern Michigan wolf survey, which has become annual.

Wolves began naturally returning to Michigans Upper Peninsula via Wisconsin and Canada in the early 1990s. Today, the U.P. is home to at least 520 wolves. 

*The DNR confirmed two gray wolves in the Northern Lower Peninsula in 2005.*

This years wolf survey will conclude on March 10.
http://www.cheboygannews.com/archive/x426329105/DNR-tracking-wolf-population-with-survey


DNR: Broad wolf search ends
But officials will continue case-by-case efforts
*BY SHERI McWHIRTER*
[email protected]


GAYLORD -- State researchers will halt broad efforts to find evidence of gray wolves in Lower Michigan.

A radio-collared female wolf from the Upper Peninsula was trapped and killed by a Presque Isle County hunter in October 2004, but minimal signs of the elusive canines turned up here in the meantime. State wildlife officials only will look for wolves this year on a case-by-case basis, giving up the expansive backwoods surveys of previous winters.

"We think it would be more efficient and a better use of people's time," said Brian Mastenbrook, wildlife biologist with the state Department of Natural Resources.

In 2005 and '06, dozens of trackers spent hundreds of hours driving along snowy rural roads in the far reaches of the northern Lower Peninsula, but found no sign of the top predators. The survey area was reduced last year to include just Emmet, Cheboygan and Presque Isle counties.

The fruitless searches are estimated to have cost the state about $12,000 for salaries, travel, vehicles and fuel. But this winter's efforts will cost little because only reliable sightings will be explored, said Patrick Lederle, acting assistant chief of the DNR's wildlife division.

"When you're just not finding anything, we want to scale it back and look when we have sightings. We want to continue our efforts in the areas most likely to have something," said Brian Roell, DNR wolf coordinator.

A conservation officer saw a wolf last summer near the border between Presque Isle and Cheboygan counties, where a few calls have trickled in from the public, Mastenbrook said.

DNR officials ask residents of northern Lower Michigan to report any wolf sightings or discovered tracks in the snow, especially during the coming breeding season from mid-February through mid-March, when the animals are most active. 

Photographs are helpful and tracks can be preserved with tarps or cardboard boxes, to prevent destruction from blowing snow, Mastenbrook said.

Residents can call the DNR in Gaylord at (989) 732-3541.
Meanwhile, researchers with the Little Traverse Bay Bands of Odawa Indians are still more extensively looking for wolves this winter, part of a $250,000 federal grant. Their work is focused in Emmet County and the Pigeon River Country State Forest, said Doug Craven, director of the tribe's natural resources department.

More than 500 wolves are estimated to roam in Upper Michigan and experts suggest their territory eventually will expand to northern Lower Michigan.

"It's not a question of whether or not the animals are going to show up here, it's a matter of when," Lederle said.

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_041093218.html
















This is the 70-pound radio-collared female gray wolf mistakenly shot by a coyote trapper in October 2004 in Presque Isle County, now mounted and on display at the DNR office in Gaylord. 
*Sheri McWhirter / Record-Eagle*


----------



## johnnyrick1981

I live 1 mile north of the bridge and I hunt EVERY DAY in the winter thanks to a state job and unemployment and there are NO wolves around the straits area AT ALL. Just 20 miles north u might see a track but few and far between. Not to say there are'nt wolves in the lower but if there are its only a couple. The picture of that track doesnt look like a wolf to me, if u ever get a chance to actually see a real one u wont mistake them anymore. the biggest coyote track in the world is only going to be half the size of a wolf track. Anyways, i run hounds and we shot around 35 coyotes this winter,could have been better lots of snow but not the best conditions since christmas


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

..there is a whole lot more than just a few around...

Mitch


----------



## QuakrTrakr

johnnyrick1981 said:


> I live 1 mile north of the bridge and I hunt EVERY DAY in the winter thanks to a state job and unemployment and there are NO wolves around the straits area AT ALL. Just 20 miles north u might see a track but few and far between. Not to say there are'nt wolves in the lower but if there are its only a couple. The picture of that track doesnt look like a wolf to me, if u ever get a chance to actually see a real one u wont mistake them anymore. the biggest coyote track in the world is only going to be half the size of a wolf track. Anyways, i run hounds and we shot around 35 coyotes this winter,could have been better lots of snow but not the best conditions since christmas


Johnny, more than just the size of the print, but where I found it makes me think it wasn't a dog. I found it in some really thick stuff that I never go into so the deer have a place to bed. I mean it's thick with underbrush. There is only a couple paths going through there and that's where I found it.


----------



## Brandon

Just wondering if there has been any conclusion of the wolf survey this year that was going to conclude March 10th. Also did the lake freeze over this year which would have created a ice bridge?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I think the survey was for last year.

Also, that looks like a coyote track based on the bevel of the snow melt. Only takes an hour good sunlight to make a house cat track look like a cougar track via sublimation. 

Especially since you said that was more like ice, that track could be weeks old.


----------



## Brandon

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153--208762--,00.html


here is link to the dnr page from February 2009. They claim that they were going to do a survey in February and March this year.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt

Here is a link to picture off the internet of what a wolf track looks like with scale. I think that track looks a coyote. Not denying wolves in NLP, just not thinking that is a track of one. Keep forgetting my wolf track pics on my other thumb drive. Wolves have really big paws. They are like the size of your hand.

http://images.quickblogcast.com/23976-22834/WolfTracks5.jpg


----------



## Perferator

Johnnydeerhunt said:


> Here is a link to picture off the internet of what a wolf track looks like with scale. I think that track looks a coyote. Not denying wolves in NLP, just not thinking that is a track of one. Keep forgetting my wolf track pics on my other thumb drive. Wolves have really big paws. They are like the size of your hand.
> 
> http://images.quickblogcast.com/23976-22834/WolfTracks5.jpg


Yup. Right up there with the dogman.:yikes:


----------



## wyldkat49766

IR john said:


> http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_041093218.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 70-pound radio-collared female gray wolf mistakenly shot by a coyote trapper in October 2004 in Presque Isle County, now mounted and on display at the DNR office in Gaylord.
> *Sheri McWhirter / Record-Eagle*


My cousin shot that animal less than a mile from where I hunt. He was on my uncles property trapping beavers.


----------



## LyonArmonial

in your guys opinions, are there any wolves near grayling?


----------



## S.NIEMI

Like I said.....they are for sure in Presque isle county by my cabin.......Just sayin'.......again.


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt

Perferator said:


> Yup. Right up there with the dogman.:yikes:


Not thinking so, never seen a dogman. Could you post a pic perferator, I think they might be fun to hunt? Does the season run concurrent with the opening of black cougar season here in MI? People always have to invoke make-believe into a discussion of "Wolf or not". I say not, not on this track. I am skeptical of dogmen, giant killer wolves, undetected populations of 50+ melanistic cougars, unicorns, etc. The original poster's question had merit, being in an area where wolves may potentially be with a large canid track quite some distance off the road. Dogman??????
P.S. Wolves have big feet. Sorry for any misinterpretation in comparing them to a human hand. I do not believe they can hybridize, although some may still try.


----------



## Perferator

Johnnydeerhunt said:


> Not thinking so, never seen a dogman. Could you post a pic perferator, I think they might be fun to hunt? Does the season run concurrent with the opening of black cougar season here in MI? People always have to invoke make-believe into a discussion of "Wolf or not". I say not, not on this track. I am skeptical of dogmen, giant killer wolves, undetected populations of 50+ melanistic cougars, unicorns, etc. The original poster's question had merit, being in an area where wolves may potentially be with a large canid track quite some distance off the road. Dogman??????
> P.S. Wolves have big feet. Sorry for any misinterpretation in comparing them to a human hand. I do not believe they can hybridize, although some may still try.


Purely tongue in cheek, my friend.


Wolves do leave a large print. I've seen them in the UP. In a 24hr span of time I saw tracks, heard them howling at night not far from my tent (camping solo) and finally saw one that was following a young moose as it crossed the highway outside of Baraga.

We have wolves here in the northern "tip of the mitt" as well.


----------



## Smoknngunn

March of '06 I was running a beaver line with my son in Antrim Co. and came across two sets of fresh tracks across a beaver pond that were in my opinion wolf tracks, straight line, not meandering like a domestic k9, and way too large for coyote tracks, by twice. As big as the back of a man's hand to his middle knuckle, four inches by five. Tracks were less than an hour old. I have spent some time in Northern Canada and have seen plenty of wolf tracks, in sand, mud, and in snow. Earlier the same week we were walking the same area about sunset and within a hundred yards of us heard the unmistakable howl of a wolf. Made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Later that spring while hunting turkeys we found large k9 skat pile with much hair and large pieces of bone chunks. Bigger than any coyote skat I have seen. Say what you want, I'm convinced they're here.


----------



## Perferator

Smoknngunn said:


> March of '06 I was running a beaver line with my son in Antrim Co. and came across two sets of fresh tracks across a beaver pond that were in my opinion wolf tracks, straight line, not meandering like a domestic k9, and way too large for coyote tracks, by twice. As big as the back of a man's hand to his middle knuckle, four inches by five. Tracks were less than an hour old. I have spent some time in Northern Canada and have seen plenty of wolf tracks, in sand, mud, and in snow. Earlier the same week we were walking the same area about sunset and within a hundred yards of us heard the unmistakable howl of a wolf. Made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Later that spring while hunting turkeys we found large k9 skat pile with much hair and large pieces of bone chunks. Bigger than any coyote skat I have seen. Say what you want, I'm convinced they're here.


We are just north of that, here in Charlevoix county where there have been confirmed sightings.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Sounds like the DNR has some more work coming.............


----------



## Greekrukus

This is a video of a wolf from Manistique, MI eating a deer. Look closely and you can see the DNR collar around its neck. The video was sent to my from my uncle whose buddy lives up there and is the one who shot this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vorQd-9d9v4
__________________
Born to Fish . . . Forced to Work

Work is for people who don't know how to fish.


----------



## shop tom

Well, there IS a good reason that there is a Wolf Creek south of Alpena.........

tom


----------



## ttreewalkerr1

kool video


----------



## Trophy Specialist

S.NIEMI said:


> I have a piece of property in between rogers city and Cheboygan. The Dnr told us 4 years ago they were going to access our piece and others for a wolf survey. Weve seen and heard one out there. Its black. and its not that scared. The difference between a wolf howl and a coyote howl are nowhere in comparison. One evening my yorkie dog joined in with the howl that I would assume was a couple hundred yards away.:yikes: Funny!
> Oh and the Dnr put sighns out confirming wolves ARE in the area.


I also have a place in that area and spend a lot of time in the woods there during the summer. I've come across several sets of tracks that I'm 99.9% certain were wolves (I'm very familiar with wolf tracks and sign). I've also found what I'm fairly certain to be wolf scat too. I reported my findings to the DNR and they know they have a few wolves in that area. One was caught in a trap in 2005 and they have confirmed sightings and lots of tracks there as well. I have not heard of any other confirmed wolves elsewhere in the LP though.


----------



## Perferator

Another interesting thread running earlier this year:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=278768&page=3


----------



## solohunter

Trophy Specialist said:


> I also have a place in that area and spend a lot of time in the woods there during the summer. I've come across several sets of tracks that I'm 99.9% certain were wolves (I'm very familiar with wolf tracks and sign). I've also found what I'm fairly certain to be wolf scat too. I reported my findings to the DNR and they know they have a few wolves in that area. One was caught in a trap in 2005 and they have confirmed sightings and lots of tracks there as well. I have not heard of any other confirmed wolves elsewhere in the LP though.


 
untill one stops by a NLP DNR station and asks for water they will not confirm they are down here,,,,


----------



## pikemaster789

We have no lack of coyotes in the arenac/gladwin area

I wouldnt be surprised if there were a few monster sized yotes running around


----------



## jackbob42

solohunter said:


> untill one stops by a NLP DNR station and asks for water they will not confirm they are down here,,,,


I can't help but wonder what's gonna happen when they get into the elk herd.


----------



## yippy

For reference here was my Old English Mastiff / St. Bernard mix & a track. He went about 180 at the time. 


















I also heard a few cougar reports from neighbors on foggy mornings when he was out :evil:


----------



## S.NIEMI

What part about the DNR put SIGHNS up in our area SAYING THERE ARE WOLVES IN THIS AREA don't you get? The sighs also shows the difference between a coyote and a wolf, and that wolves are protected. No big deal......yet.


----------



## D.C.U.P.

ridgewalker said:


> The coyotes are thicker than fleas on a dog in Arenac County. They need thinning in a very big way.


That could be a sign that wolves aren't too prevalent in your area. Wolves will often either kill or drive off most or all of the local coyote population. At my camp in the EUP, I used to hear coyotes yipping every evening just before dark. Then I started seeing lots of large (larger than any other I'd seen in that remote location, but not bigger than a really big domestic dog) canine prints and big piles of hairy poop. Then I noticed the coyotes had suddenly become very, very quiet. I concluded they either fled, shut up to hide from the wolves, or it was their fur in those poop piles I'd been seeing.

I took this video from a treestand on the property in Oct. 2008:


----------

